# Will you marry me?



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "Will you marry me?" in Polish?

It is a question a man ask a woman, when he would like to marry her.

I have only found a related topic, in which people discuss asking her parents about her hand.

suggestion: Wyjdziesz za mnie?

Thank you.


----------



## .Jordi.

I think that _Wyjdziesz za mnie?_ is OK, but I don't have any experience in this matter, so you may like to wait for someone who is already married and who knows better the terminology.


----------



## NotNow

You can say either _Czy wyjdziesz za mnie?_ or _Czy wyjdziesz za mnie za mąż_?


----------



## przemo84

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "Will you marry me?" in Polish?
> 
> It is a question a man ask a woman, when he would like to marry her.
> 
> I have only found a related topic, in which people discuss asking her parents about her hand.
> 
> suggestion: Wyjdziesz za mnie?
> 
> Thank you.




The suggestion _Wyjdziesz za mnie?_ is the best option.

NotNow_, we almost always omit _czy_ in questions, except very formal.


----------



## audiolaik

NotNow_ said:


> _Czy wyjdziesz za mnie za mąż_?


 
It sounds so awkward to me that I can't think of any situation in which one might use it. The words _za mąż_ are completely redundant.


----------



## fragile1

It could be form another hand_: zostaniesz (zosta_ń)_ moją żoną? (be my wife)_
_But there were plenty od men, which couldn't find words they worked for them in that matter._
_Good luck!_


----------



## majlo

I think that _Czy wyjdziesz za mnie? _is just a point of departure. To my way of thinking, this question - undoubtedly one of the most important ones in your life - is quite personal, and thus you can personalize it in any way you like. I, for instance, would prefer something like _Imię (ewentualnie "Moja droga" czy coś w tym stylu), czy uczynisz mi ten honor i wyjdziesz za mnie_, which means _Name (optionally "My dear" or soemthing like that), would you do me the honor and marry me?_.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> _"Moja droga" czy coś w tym stylu), czy uczynisz mi *ten honor* i wyjdziesz za mnie_,



It sounds like a middle-age knight talking to his wife-to-be.


----------



## fragile1

A Middle-Age Knight is much better than a mucho: hajtniesz sie ze mn_ą?_
I agree whith Majlo. 
There are so many situations and people, there to find suitable words, right words, which somebody can accept or expect is hard to predict.


----------



## Oletta

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "Will you marry me?" in Polish?


Apart from "Wyjdziesz za mnie?" you can translate it as: *"Poślubisz mnie?"*


----------



## audiolaik

fragile1 said:


> A Middle-Age Knight is much better than a mucho: hajtniesz sie ze mn_ą?_


 
The fact that somebody doesn't want to sound pompous and obsolete doesn't mean that they ought to be considered to be _an I-am-proud-of-my-tracksuit type of guy_. I'm far from using _hajtniesz się ze mną_....very far....If I were a woman, and my husband-to-be used such a phrase, I would definitely say _NO!!!_. To me, the most common is "w_jdziesz za mnie?_"


----------



## fragile1

Here is many kinds of asking to be a wife  
http://www.dzieci.bci.pl/strony/ptaki2/i_czapla.htm


----------



## majlo

fragile1 said:


> To me, the most common is "w_jdziesz za mnie?_"


To me too. That's why I'd never use it.



audiolaik said:


> Here is many kinds of asking to be a wife
> http://www.dzieci.bci.pl/strony/ptaki2/i_czapla.htm



This one is great.


----------

